# Who Dislikes 'Japanese Knives'?



## bonestter (May 30, 2016)

I've got loads, and use my Kramer's etc

It's the fragility, handles...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 30, 2016)

:dazed::beatinghead:


----------



## Godslayer (May 30, 2016)

I dislike the fragility but dont dislike the knives. If I could get a blade heated to 65 that would retain an edge forever and be as thin as my takamura and have the durability of my henckles that would be amazing. Handles are an adjustment. They took me a little while to adapt but now I can use them 0 issue. I like the fact that they can compete with us makers in performance but don't cost nearly as much. I also like the long history involved. I do dislike the fact that there is 0 interaction between us and them.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 30, 2016)

bonestter said:


> It's the fragility.


 Yeah, they make crappy screwdrivers compared to my wusthofs. :rofl2:


----------



## chinacats (May 30, 2016)

First thought was April fool's, but since it's not...I'm guessing it's an issue with technique.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 30, 2016)

Just select the right knife for the job - don't use a laser gyuto when you should use a yo-deba. I actually like the Japanese wa handles more than most westerns. Just to clarify your ZK is made in Japan too.


----------



## easy13 (May 30, 2016)

Actually preferring mostly Japanese Knives these days with stock handles. The only major issues I have ever had w/ fragility (don't count micro chipping) were with a Moritaka that I dropped once and that a dishwasher used when I wasn't around. As for handles - cheaper knives will have cheaper handles that I can't stand (plastic ferrules, crappy wood, etc...) Most Quality Japanese knives ($150 +) will have have a solid handle on it. Kramers, well Z Kramers at least are known for shrinking scales, some examples I've seen have been severe, and the shape feels a bit large and clumsy for my preference.


----------



## SliceNDice (May 30, 2016)

I "hate" how amazing they are as cutters.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 30, 2016)

I dislike what they have done to my "fun" account balance...


----------



## DanHumphrey (May 30, 2016)

I hate that the grinds are often asymmetrical, even when they don't need to be (like 70/30 gyutos). I hate the way ho/horn handles look. I hate how the ones I want are out of stock...

Hey, there's plenty of Wusthofs out there for you!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 30, 2016)

Mincing in cross chopping technique (with hand above tip) is one of the few situations where I rather have something more western, OR a thick Thai cleaver. I guess every knife takes damage from it - edge gets twisted in tip area, even worse if it gets caught in a rough cutting board - and there is quite a temptation to use the tip hand to really mean business regarding leverage. That kind of damage you want to rather keep far away from harder knives...

...

I find wa handles great on knives that are designed and balanced for pinch grip, where they serve as great handrests and counterweights. Not grips.

...

Hate how you slide into "hell is other people's cutlery" - you feel really clumsy with western-standard stuff in others kitchens, probably because you learn a different (lower) acceptable level of force required, and your "stop what you doing and check why the knife binds, if you force it on you will damage it or injure yourself." alarm kicks in often...


----------



## panda (May 30, 2016)

i dislike american and european knives. they have crap grind and steel and profile and slippery flashy handles


----------



## CoqaVin (May 30, 2016)

agreed Panda panda panda panda


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 30, 2016)

I dislike the asymmetry - it means that as a lefty I have to custom order to get the best out of the knives (which brings wait time and usually a surcharge).

I've never had any issues with chipping on any knife.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (May 30, 2016)

Grinds and steel types aside, I find that I reach for wa handled knives much more. I'm probably in the minority, but I constantly change my grip depending on the prep. Wa handled knives give more options to me since the handle and neck length allow for more area to grip the knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 30, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I dislike the asymmetry - it means that as a lefty I have to custom order to get the best out of the knives (which brings wait time and usually a surcharge).
> 
> I've never had any issues with chipping on any knife.



+1

I've encountered slight microchips but not "chips"


----------



## AllanP (May 30, 2016)

I don't think one can really generalize "Japanese Knives" like that

I mean a Kato is not exactly similar to a Ginga which is not similar to a Moritaka, or a Global etc etc.


----------



## brainsausage (May 30, 2016)

Who dislikes ad hominems?


----------



## panda (May 30, 2016)

I like hominy gritz


----------



## spoiledbroth (May 31, 2016)

someone show me proof of how "fragile" their knives are... I've always felt the same way but I've dropped knives more often than I'd like to admit and have been quite surprised at the results.


----------



## Mute-on (May 31, 2016)

I don't dislike Japanese knives. Then again, I'm not massively impatient, instant gratification obsessed or heavy handed with delicate objects. 

YMMV of course


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 31, 2016)

70/30 plus wa handle taught me incredibly quickly to lose the hammer grip


----------



## Godslayer (May 31, 2016)

Where the f does the hammer grip even come from. I don't get it?


----------



## ThEoRy (May 31, 2016)

Hammers. It comes from hammers.


----------



## strumke (May 31, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Where the f does the hammer grip even come from. I don't get it?


----------



## brainsausage (May 31, 2016)

strumke said:


>



Truth. In more ways than one...


----------



## Benuser (Jun 2, 2016)

My best European knives perform better if sharpened slightly asymmetric. What I love is the choice in steel types, great F&F and good prices, especially if my local custom officers don't apply the VAT regulations.


----------



## Chunkybobcat84 (Jun 3, 2016)

I was about to say I only own 1 then I realised that the silver fox's count (globals) so I technically own 4. But I count all as Westernised because of the handles etc.
But the craftsmanship that has gone into all of them just blows away western ones (wusthof eps shapering. ... great you got your machines to be more accurate with its sharpening angle well done you! )


This all said recently on my quest for a workhorse for my job I opted for a Zk.


----------



## Sharpchef (Jun 5, 2016)

For Homecooking i enjoy my Kato`s, Tanaka, AOKI, especially my Kamo To, but in my job i dislike them!

Lack of edge retention and mainly because of the poor iron they use for San Mai. Can`T cut fruits with them etc.....

What i love the other way around is the approach of blacksmiths like Kato San and the Iziua fam. is their traditional forging methods (with all their faults) brought to modern times. Mean they did it all the times in the same way, in europe they have to develope these old techniques again, and nowadays they outperform the japanese ones.....

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 5, 2016)

maybe wa-hocho ARE just meant for medium-speed, diligent work... will take years until I am REALLY faster with the pushing/lunging motions than just rock chopping with careless force  But then, knife work tends to take up too LITTLE time of overall prep for my taste anyway 

...

Regarding fruit: is it just me or are most contemporary lemons so mild they hardly do anything to carbon steel... unlike limes, zesting a lime is instant black 

...

Current learning phase: Avoiding accordioning without resorting to the techniques one tends to use with cheap knives (just using more force than needed and intentionally wiggling/jamming)...


----------



## rick alen (Jun 5, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Where the f does the hammer grip even come from. I don't get it?



Yes, it comes from hammers, and is very hammery when cutting in-hand.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 5, 2016)

I like any kind of knife as long as it's well made, a good cutter, and used for the appropriate task. 

And sometimes a hammer is the appropriate tool. And I don't use a pinch grip with it. :knife:


----------



## Dan P. (Jun 5, 2016)

I swing a hammer with a pinch grip, or a variety of a pinch grip. Many smiths do. Isn't that funny?


----------



## Charon (Jun 6, 2016)

Gordon Ramsay has a Kitchen Kit video on youtube. 
He doesn't say directly he dislikes Japanese knives, but he does say a heavy handle knife is a good thing. 
[video=youtube;-av6cz9upO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-av6cz9upO0[/video]

The blade on that chef's knife is so chipped.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 6, 2016)

Charon said:


> The blade on that chef's knife is so chipped.


His BRAIN is so chipped. Multiple other problematic issues in that video, too. When I see a celebrity chef giving advice, I run away.


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 6, 2016)

I think that the best Japanese knives are the traditional styles.
Most impressive to my eyes, look the Sakai knives.
Unfortunately, I cook western, so I need westernized Japanese knives.

But let's take Seki for example that produces mass produced westernized knives.

All of them, even Shun and Globals, are better than every European mass produced knives.

Of course Europe has some unique excellent knives as well, such as Victorinox 5.3810.18 flexible fillet, or the Victorinox 30cm salmon slicer(most excellent slicer for raw entrecote), or the Victorinox parer, cheap and most efficient knives.

With the exception of these 3 Victorinox knives, that Japan cannot offer, I prefer all the way Japanese knives


----------



## Charon (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't like the guy either but he had some ok ideas.
What else did you think was wrong? I'm genuinely curious 


P.s. I just realized I hijacked the thread. Sorry about that. 


Pirendeus said:


> His BRAIN is so chipped. Multiple other problematic issues in that video, too. When I see a celebrity chef giving advice, I run away.


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2016)

Charon said:


> P.s. I just realized I hijacked the thread. Sorry about that.



No worries, this one went off the rails on pg 2. But may be the first thread on the forum with a pic of Hammer. (I guess that's a name)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 6, 2016)

"Wir haben hier einen echten Hammer" (got a real Hammer here), the TV reporter said after finding a local interviewee in downtown Hamm, Germany.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 6, 2016)

Charon said:


> I don't like the guy either but he had some ok ideas.
> What else did you think was wrong? I'm genuinely curious


Perhaps it's more an issue that he's dumbing things down too much and pandering to the masses. 
He claims "the secret" of a "great" sauce pan is a thick bottom, but he doesn't explain what that exactly is, nor does he contemplate clad pans.
 He suggests cooking stews in a stock pot---i.e., NOT in the ECI pot he displays later.
 The "secret of a great set of knives is in the handle." Apparently the blade doesn't matter---which he shows because of how chipped his knives are.
 Apparently a mortar and pestle are "necessary" prep tools that are "essential in any good kitchen" and it "confirms 'HANDMADE!!'"
 He implies that the non-stick fry pan goes in the oven.
 His "heavy-duty" cutting board looks like it weighs about five ounces and is clearly not sufficient for wonderful knives!
Finally, and most egregious...he suggests having ONLY -three- knives in your kitchen!! Sacrilege!!


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 7, 2016)

Can i point out that he was appealing to the masses so all of his comments were on point.

And for most people, including us, a handle will make or break a knife. Knives come sharp. Many gadgets present to sharpen them or just buy a new one. But if it ain't comfortable to use it won't be used.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm curious about European-style knives with really good cutting geometry. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 7, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Can i point out that he was appealing to the masses so all of his comments were on point.


What part of mortars and pestles being "necessary for a good kitchen" is on point for the masses?


malexthekid said:


> And for most people, including us, a handle will make or break a knife. Knives come sharp.


Sure the handle is important...But...did you SEE his knife edge?


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 7, 2016)

I saw there was about 3 knives in that clip. One of them looked chip to hell and one of them looked fresh off the line.

In regards to morter and pestle. Debatable but many chefs wpulf agree they are an exceptioanlly useful tool in the kitchrn for grinding herbs etc.

Look you don't like the guy fine. But he can definitely cook and his advice on kitchen items is on point. Nothing he said was incorrect especially given his target audience.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm interested in this. I have debated having a custom knife built to match my scanpan (euro) profile with a better geometry.


----------



## Charon (Jun 7, 2016)

you setup this punchline perfectly. :laugh:



Pirendeus said:


> [*]Finally, and most egregious...he suggests having ONLY -three- knives in your kitchen!! Sacrilege!![/LIST]


----------



## Charon (Jun 7, 2016)

I think its self serving at best and really condescending at worst. 
There are a lot of TV chefs that just want to show the recipe maybe a simple technique and really play down the costs. 
They want to get a large target audience. 
Most of that audience cannot afford or are unwilling to spend a lot on kitchen tools. 



malexthekid said:


> I saw there was about 3 knives in that clip. One of them looked chip to hell and one of them looked fresh off the line.
> In regards to morter and pestle. Debatable but many chefs wpulf agree they are an exceptioanlly useful tool in the kitchrn for grinding herbs etc.
> Look you don't like the guy fine. But he can definitely cook and his advice on kitchen items is on point. Nothing he said was incorrect especially given his target audience.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, a good kitchen per definition should offer great pesto, a great Thai curry and great Vindaloo - all of which are best made with a mortar and pestle.

I guess with the prevalence of glass ceramic (low heat storage capacity!) stoves these days, thick bottoms will help. They help in other areas of life, too.

Some non stick cookware is specified for oven use, usually up to 180°C (it will say so on the packaging).

Honestly? Having 30 knives in the block doesn't mean you have them all out as soon as you are cooking, usually one chooses a set of 1 to 4 per prep session from the block with or without thought...


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 7, 2016)

Wait a minute. It is self serving because he told people what a reasonable home set up consists of?


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2016)

Pirendeus said:


> What part of mortars and pestles being "necessary for a good kitchen" is on point for the masses?



It's a largely unused kitchen decoration that impresses the neighbors. Gotta have it, leave the WS label on it.


----------



## Charon (Jun 7, 2016)

It's a good list. I watched the video to see what else should I get! )) 
My ideas is that Gordon and other TV chefs are in the business of selling books, TV shows fill up the time to show you ads. 
Also Pirendeus pointed out the issue well. Gordon glosses over things. 
Maybe I'm wrong. We here on KKF are quite obsessed with quality and specs. The average home cook may be more interested in price and getting a full kitchen kit. I donno



malexthekid said:


> Wait a minute. It is self serving because he told people what a reasonable home set up consists of?


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sscrilege!!!


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 7, 2016)

daveb said:


> It's a largely unused kitchen decoration that impresses the neighbors. Gotta have it, leave the WS label on it.



I use mine at home nearly every time I cook, and she I worked at Cochon we had a giant wooden one that I used every day. Crushed ingredients are different, taste different, and interact different. Get a cheap wooden one from an Asian market and start making herb sauces in it for your grill times. You won't go back.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 7, 2016)

XooMG said:


> I'm curious about European-style knives with really good cutting geometry. Anyone have any suggestions?



What do you mean by "style"? Would Misono count, with their Western handles? Glestain? Takamura?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

@Dardeau same here - using mortars more often than blender/processor ...


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> What do you mean by "style"? Would Misono count, with their Western handles? Glestain? Takamura?


Was referring to European knives by European manufacturers. Would like to avoid pedantry and semantic games if possible.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 7, 2016)

XooMG said:


> Was referring to European knives by European manufacturers. Would like to avoid pedantry and semantic games if possible.



I wasn't trying to play semantic games; I was trying to get a handle on exactly what you were looking for so I could possibly help. Sorry.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> I wasn't trying to play semantic games; I was trying to get a handle on exactly what you were looking for so I could possibly help. Sorry.


Nah I wasn't accusing you of playing games; I just didn't want to leave the door open too wide. Sorry for sounding belligerent.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 7, 2016)

XooMG said:


> Nah I wasn't accusing you of playing games; I just didn't want to leave the door open too wide. Sorry for sounding belligerent.



Oh, no worries, all good. :doublethumbsup:

The problem I think you'll find is that the European makers... make the European knives we all know and love can't run away from fast enough. Misono and Glestain make western-handled knives with slightly softer steel and Japanese profiles, there are people like Brian Raquin who are in Europe but make Japanese-style knives, but I'm not sure that the twain shall ever meet in the way you want.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 7, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> The problem I think you'll find is that the European makers... make the European knives we all know and love can't run away from fast enough. Misono and Glestain make western-handled knives with slightly softer steel and Japanese profiles, there are people like Brian Raquin who are in Europe but make Japanese-style knives, but I'm not sure that the twain shall ever meet in the way you want.



Oh I have to disagree... there are quite a few knifemakers in Europe (UK, Germany, Austria, France, Sweden...) making japanese Style/insprired Knives like Gyutos, Santokus, Pettys... with pretty good grinds and good profiles. Problems are only that 

a) They're pretty under represented in international forums (few UK-makers, Dalman, Raquin etc. aside)
b) It's only knifemakers, not mainstream manufacturers like Misono for example

I wish more european companys would lean towards the custom makers and finally start to make good Gyutos etc. with good steels and good grinds etc.
That misses outside Japan I think...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

@XooMG german forists appear to think much of Juergen Schanz (famous custom maker, but also having a lot of series knives in the price range of 150-300).


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 7, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Oh I have to disagree... there are quite a few knifemakers in Europe (UK, Germany, Austria, France, Sweden...) making japanese Style/insprired Knives like Gyutos, Santokus, Pettys... with pretty good grinds and good profiles. Problems are only that
> 
> a) They're pretty under represented in international forums (few UK-makers, Dalman, Raquin etc. aside)
> b) It's only knifemakers, not mainstream manufacturers like Misono for example
> ...



And this is why I was confused, I think; I'd characterize those makers as making Japanese-style knives and they just happen to be in Europe. Others include Dan Prendergast, Blenheim, and Catcheside, if the UK counts as "Europe", which is a question I don't want to get involved in.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 7, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @XooMG german forists appear to think much of Juergen Schanz (famous custom maker, but also having a lot of series knives in the price range of 150-300).



Yes.. his knives are quite good as well as stock removal more or less flat ground SB1 Niolox-Blades with western handles go. (have a petty in use since 3-4 years and some steak knives and tested a few of his knives over the years). Solid performers, good heat treat, good F&F, good value, not very good food release...and rather boring looking... but of course only one of many examples.

@ Danhumphrey: And it gets even more confusing if sometimes... the same maker does both.... european and japanese style knives :scratchhead:

We had the discussion in our german knife forum as well over and over again... just recently in the context of the review of a Tsourkan Gyuto... and I tend to think of knifemakers as individuals. Who ever makes a good knives.... I'll buy it... or not. If it's a japanese profile with a german steel or a german profile with a japanese handle or whatever... every variations has its good and bad sides.

I tend to prefer japanese style handles and profiles with european steels but that's just me... and it changes from time to time as well.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

boring looking? I think for european style, his colored and sometimes phosphorescent trimmings are already considered gaudy 

I assume that Herder, Burgvogel, Güde and the other German standards, as well as K sabatier, are old news regarding that question?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 7, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Others include Dan Prendergast, Blenheim, and Catcheside, if the UK counts as "Europe", which is a question I don't want to get involved in.



Of course it does. There's a referendum soon on leaving the EU... but they can't vote to leave the continent!

For some reason, this reminded me of when Galvatron built a huge rocket engine on Cybertron and brought the whole planet to Earth. :wink:


----------



## Iggy (Jun 7, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> boring looking? I think for european style, his colored and sometimes phosphorescent trimmings are already considered gaudy



Actually I have exactly the green g10 with phosphorescent linern from him 
But yes, in some other aspects I find them (good, but) not very exciting (profile, just stainless monosteel, only western handles without bolsters, same satin blade finish...)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

Stainless monosteel at 60+ HRC, no less...


----------



## Tobes (Jun 7, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @XooMG german forists appear to think much of Juergen Schanz (famous custom maker, but also having a lot of series knives in the price range of 150-300).



+1 for Juergen Schanz...count me in for the german knife nuts thinking highly about his work


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2016)

Looking at his production stuff, most everything seems Japanese-style.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2016)

Tobes said:


> +1 for Juergen Schanz...count me in for the german knife nuts thinking highly about his work



Not tried a Schanz but wouldn't trade my Leder for anything.:knife:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 8, 2016)

What makes his chef/petty knives japanese in your eyes? If it is about blade shapes that are more gyuto/japanese petty inspired: these have themselves been derived from old-school sabatier. The harder steel and probably more modern edges? Well Wüsthof (pls don't leave out the "h", it changes pronounciation drastically in german.) have jumped that shark with going 14dps/10dps @59HRC.

Let's give a short rundown of what you will typically find sold in a german cookware store - we're not cutting THAT much of our own dogfood: 

-Victorinox
-Kai Wasabi and Shun
-Zwilling/Henckels in various lines, including dubious low-end options and cermax (which technologically is extremely japanese in style  ). Their mid end is marketed more to the "just married, need to build household, got money but no time to shop knives, so gimme teh block of teh reputable" crowd...
-sometimes WMF (tend to have their own stores, more dining room than kitchen oriented brand. Word has they don't even suck but are expensive. Advertises on TV implying tomato-drop tests, so must be rather splitty and robust  . Massively into the same crowd as mid-end Zwilling  )
-Wüsthof, see comment above... often a whole aisle meter with a huge choice of shapes.
-Global and Chroma 301. Ironically, their conventional shapes might be the most sane choice if you want "just a good chef knife, no broomsticks, kanji, corners or boxy shapes, for, you know, cooking a lot with". 
-Maybe Güde and/or Herder - but the one Herder product that is really still pretty prevalent in german households is their small carbon parers (the one Mr. Stamp did a youtube review on).
-Nesmuk. Considered alibi high-end.
-Odds and ends, usually made of some variety of 4116 steel...


----------



## XooMG (Jun 8, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> What makes his chef/petty knives japanese in your eyes? If it is about blade shapes that are more gyuto/japanese petty inspired: these have themselves been derived from old-school sabatier.


Only looking at his online shop, models are identified with Japanese names (petty, santoku, gyuto). Perhaps the custom offerings are more diverse.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2016)

XooMG said:


> Only looking at his online shop, models are identified with Japanese names (petty, santoku, gyuto). Perhaps the custom offerings are more diverse.



Actually most people I know who have a Schanz knife bought it from here:

http://messerkontor.de/produkt-kategorie/kochmesser/messerkontor-exclusiv/juergen-schanz-lucidus/

Jürgen SChanz makes a smallbatch series for this shop called Lucidus.

By the way... if you're looking for a european japanese style custom knife, I'd definately recommend Jannis Scholz (Xerxes Knives). My Santoku I have shown here some weeks ago (SC125 damascus San-Mai... Laser Grind... love it :knife


----------



## XooMG (Jun 8, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Actually most people I know who have a Schanz knife bought it from here:
> 
> http://messerkontor.de/produkt-kategorie/kochmesser/messerkontor-exclusiv/juergen-schanz-lucidus/
> 
> Jürgen SChanz makes a smallbatch series for this shop called Lucidus.


Cheers! There seems to be an interesting variety there, though still mostly Japanese style.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 6, 2016)

This topic seems too broad, surely a good European knife is much better than a bad Japanese knife, and a good Japanese knife better than a bad European one? Surely it's all just down to preference...

Personally I dislike light Japanese knives (the ones i've tried anyway) but I really really like the big heavy cleavers - Not that light knives are bad or anything, but i'm just used to what i'm used to.


----------



## Krassi (Jul 6, 2016)

Jesus christ Iggy!
I havent seen your Xerxes Santoku before.. love the handle and flat shape!

+1 for Schanz and Xerxes and also Robin from Sweden

I like anti gravity selffloating japanese Lasers and the very old crap looking Solinger Carbon knifes.. there could not be something more different and i love em all


----------



## zetieum (Jul 6, 2016)

Well.. I hate that the asymmetric grind knowing that i am left-handed. And they are more or less all asymmetric... I hate the price. 
But I am crazy in love with all the rest :bliss:


----------



## Benuser (Jul 6, 2016)

zetieum said:


> Well.. I hate that the asymmetric grind knowing that i am left-handed. And they are more or less all asymmetric... I hate the price.
> But I am crazy in love with all the rest :bliss:



Most Western knives are asymmetric as well, have at least the right face more convexed than the left one. Japanese will off-centre the edge as well to the left, allowing thinner slices and better food release. Try an inverted Japanese blade, left side convexed, right one flat, edge off-centered to the right.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm pretty sure most World War II vets will hate Japanese knives off the bat. Especially POWs. Can you really blame them though?


----------

